# Desert Ironwood Duck Call



## Rkent (Sep 28, 2012)

Crosscut Desert Ironwood with ABW insert, copper band, and CA finish.

[attachment=11303]

[attachment=11304]

[attachment=11305]


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 28, 2012)

very nice sharp call


----------



## bearmanric (Sep 29, 2012)

Very nice turn. Love the crosscut figure Rick


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 29, 2012)

Super Nice job ! 
Scott


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 29, 2012)

very nice lookin  duck


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 29, 2012)

Very nice finished product. I would be curious to know though, I have never tried a CA finish, is it possible to do it properly on larger objects or only on smaller things such as pens or calls. It would be really good to make a finish like this on bigger items.


----------



## Rkent (Sep 29, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> Very nice finished product. I would be curious to know though, I have never tried a CA finish, is it possible to do it properly on larger objects or only on smaller things such as pens or calls. It would be really good to make a finish like this on bigger items.



I will let someone else answer this that has more experience in CA finishes.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 29, 2012)

Rkent said:


> cabomhn said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice finished product. I would be curious to know though, I have never tried a CA finish, is it possible to do it properly on larger objects or only on smaller things such as pens or calls. It would be really good to make a finish like this on bigger items.
> ...



I have done it on pepper mills - it's perfect for that application. That is Te biggest I have used it for though. The only thing different, is that the further you get from the center, the faster the piece is turning. It is easier to sand through the finish on a larger piece. A very light touch is more successful. 
Dcott


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 29, 2012)

Rkent said:


> cabomhn said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice finished product. I would be curious to know though, I have never tried a CA finish, is it possible to do it properly on larger objects or only on smaller things such as pens or calls. It would be really good to make a finish like this on bigger items.
> ...



I have done it on pepper mills - it's perfect for that application. That is the largest piece I have used it for though. The only thing different, is that the further you get from the center, the faster the piece is turning. It is easier to sand through the finish on a larger piece. A very light touch is more successful. 
Scott


----------



## DKMD (Sep 29, 2012)

Nice looking call!

There's a guy named Alan Trout who does amazing casting and turning, and he uses CA on all of his stuff... No clue how he does it, but it's possible.


----------



## myingling (Sep 29, 2012)

If it sounds as good as it looks should be a killer


----------

